# Wooden Handle finish



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am making some wooden T-handles and grooved mushroom shaped handles. What is the best finish for them. I will be using them on homebuilt tools. Poly, wax, oil?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I would just oil and wax them myself, but I think it boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,
Like Bob says, what ever you want. I use what ever I have at the time. Had some leftover marine ploy, I just dripped the knobs in it, and hung them up to dry, that lasted longer than anything else, but I wouldn't buy it just for that. My brother paints all his black. You could color code them, if you want to??
We are more interested in your method of making them! Always looking for new ideas.
Harry, TX


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been using mineral oil for a lot of things. Cheap, easy to apply, easy to repair.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> Hi,
> Like Bob says, what ever you want. I use what ever I have at the time. Had some leftover marine ploy, I just dripped the knobs in it, and hung them up to dry, that lasted longer than anything else, but I wouldn't buy it just for that. My brother paints all his black. You could color code them, if you want to??
> We are more interested in your method of making them! Always looking for new ideas.
> Harry, TX


Color code them and then use the same color marker to draw an outline of each on your pegboard, where it is stored? :jester:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BigJimAK said:


> Color code them and then use the same color marker to draw an outline of each on your pegboard, where it is stored? :jester:


Now Jim.... that is more organization than even I can handle :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------

